# Beaut. Gold. Ret. URGENT-Mt. Vernon, IL



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Posted: Sun Jun 24, 2007 6:24 pm 
Post subject: Mt.Vernon, IL*KILL BY GAS* Plz Help Today!!!! 

Petfinder pet list


Jefferson County Animal Control in Mt.Vernon, IL needs rescues or adoptions before Tues. There are so many wonderful animals in there. Large, Medium and Small. Each and every one deserves to be loved. They are much too young for their life to end. Can you help any of these animals? 
Rescue Friendly!!! Rescue Friendly!! Rescue Friendly!! 
Jefferson County Animal Control 

There is a Gorgeous Golden Retriever that doesn't have his picture up yet. There is a Full Blooded Boxer, who will go to an approved Rescue only! His picture is not up yet. 

There is a Yellow Lab that took my heart. Her name is Dutchess. She smiles whenever someone comes in the room. You can't help but go over to her and give her some love. She deserves a loving family. 

There are some darling pups in there that need out before they start to get sick. 

Please help one of these sad faces before it is too late! 

Call Ruth at 618-244-8024 Mon-Fri 8A-4:45P Central Time 
Email one of the volunteers: 
[email protected] or 
[email protected]

**I just e-mailed As Good As Gold Golden Ret. Rescue in IL...


----------

